# Reccomended Coastal Cities or Towns in Alicante Province for Young Couple



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Me and my girlfriend are in out late 20's and we are looking to move tot he Spanish southern coast. After a lot of research we have settled on the province of Alicante. 

I was hoping I could get a few suggestions on coastal cities/towns in Alicante that would be suitable for a younger couple. I know some of the popular towns with British expats tend to be populated by people who are 40+. I am hoping there are some areas with a younger crowd.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are young folk around, there may not be so many brits now tho due to the economic crisis. I know in fuengirola, Marbella, Benalmadena that there are lots of youngsters (late teens) who go clubbling etc. I dont know Alicante

The best thing to do is come over for a few visits, hire a car and take a look around. Make a list of things you want answers to and see if you can find them

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there are people of all ages here - yes a lot of expats are retired, but expats don't make up the whole town!!

it's an ordinary working town 10 months of the year with families of all kinds going about their daily lives - working & taking their kids to school - and of course there are lots of 20-somethings too

the other 2 months it's a holiday town


----------

